# S-Works Turbo clincher - Nay or Yay?



## shortynolegs (Aug 25, 2009)

Any thoughts on the S-Works Turbo clinchers tires?
I'm love the ride of Michelin's Race Pro 3, but that tire is prone to flats.


----------



## jxc012 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the Pro Turbo and I love them. 6 months with no flats yet.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I rode these for a couple hundred miles on my Zipp 101's before I put my Turbo Tubeless tires back on. They rode nearly as well as the tubeless, and I had no puncture. I ride on gravel quite often, and they don't have any cuts. I don't know how truly durable they are, though. They are very, very light, and I am sure they can't last forever!


----------



## shortynolegs (Aug 25, 2009)

Jxc012 and pdainsworth, 

I appreciate your feedback. One thing that concerns me is that this tire is very light, lighter than the Michelin PRO 3, which was extremely prone to side cuts and flats. Please keep it coming if anyone has experience with these tires.

Thanks again,


----------



## campy4eva (Nov 28, 2010)

The nice thing about Specialized, is that they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee. You should try them. I love mine.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Really like my S-works Turbo tires. I have them on my S-works SL3. They do tend to wear down fairly quickly IMO, but I think they were more designed as race-day tires.....it might just be me though?!?! But as for performance, looks, and feel, I love them. 

I have the Comp Turbo on my Tarmac Pro....and they do seem to wear less quickly and feel almost as lively. There is also the Turbo Pro if you want something in between the S-works and Comp.


----------



## b_new_b (Aug 26, 2010)

*Thumbs Up!*

So far, So good.:thumbsup:


----------



## hellatall (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll add my voice to this chorus... I bought a set of Reynolds Assaults recently on Craigslist, and they came with a set of Turbo Pro's on them, and they've been amazing. I rode all through the winter, and I live in a city with a lot of bad roads. They've held up extremely well... even after I noticed there was a small rock lodged into one of them! I also like the fact that they have a little bit of a "corner" on them which creates an edge that - psychologically at least - keeps me feeling a little more confident in the corners.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I tried them and loved the feel. I just hated that I flatted on just about every ride. I finally took them back after 2 weeks.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

I heard Mike S. is refocusing efforts back to his company start…tires...and I think the effort is showing up. I temporarily removed the tubeless clinchers on my Shimano Wh 7900 c24 TL’s (bike is the 2010 S-Works Roubaix with the original Shimano red nipple 7850 TL's moved to my wife's Amira) and while my default would be trusted Conti GP4000 S for no particular reason I put on a pair of Turbo Pro’s filled up with Spec’s pre-talced turbo tubes. A pretty light rolling combination it turns out that has hit some awful stuff in a new construction area close to home (unavoidable) including some holes in the road surface left for dead until the construction is complete.

I’ve been pleasantly surprised how well these tires have operated (coupled with some great Shimano wheels of course). Actually, the ride is not much off the smooth ride of road tubeless rubber insofar as measurable data along with a nearly similar feel of acceleration and nimbleness both in sprints and climbing. And with the combination between those tires and wheels you better stand clear if I deflect a rock in my path as that stone is coming at you with the speed and sound of gun fire. I ride at 190 lbs with the 61cm frame outfitted with full bottles, tool bag, mini pump and edge 800. Turbo Pro's are inflated cold at 110 front/120 rear. No worries so far…actually very confidence inspiring with this particular tire/wheel combination. I’ll keep an eye on this thread and post up with more with miles and experience with this rubber. I'm particularly interested to see if, how and when the round squares off. 

Ride fast, safe and well.


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

DonDenver said:


> I temporarily removed the tubeless clinchers on my Shimano Wh 7900 c24 TL’s... <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->No worries so far…actually very confidence inspiring with this particular tire/wheel combination. I’ll keep an eye on this thread and post up with more with miles and experience with this rubber. I'm particularly interested to see if, how and when the round squares off.


<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--> So, you've replaced the tubeless-specific tires with conventional clincher tires with tubes on your specially designed road tubeless rims, and you intend to ride this new setup for an extended time, long enough to put significant wear on the newly mounted Turbo Pro tires.

You've abandoned the Shimano road tubeless, at least for the near future. I've made the same decision, for what it's worth. It fails to work as advertised.



> Actually, the ride is not much off the smooth ride of road tubeless rubber insofar as measurable data along with a nearly similar feel of acceleration and nimbleness both in sprints and climbing.


<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--> In other words, the benefit of road tubeless is minimal. It's there ... but hardly worth the hassle and the mess?

Your satisfaction with the Turbo Pro tire is such that you choose to continue with _that_ tire rather than re-install your tubeless tires. This sounds like a strong endorsement of the Turbo Pro tire.

Assuming that you continue to be satisfied with your new Turbo Pro tires, what would prompt you to return to road tubeless?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> It's there ... but hardly worth the hassle and the mess?


I stopped using sealant long ago, so no mess. And I don't see the hassle. It takes me no longer to put a new one on than a standard clincher (just takes a little practice, and I've been using tubeless nearly since they became available), and on the road if I flat, I just tube up - no different from if I'm using a standard clincher. I treat them exactly as I do standard clinchers, so no hassle.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Ryder321 said:


> In other words, the benefit of road tubeless is minimal. It's there ... but hardly worth the hassle and the mess?



I would have to disagree, there. I just switched back to my TL tires after a winter spent on (admittedly) harsh riding Armadillo Elite All Condition tires. The difference was immediately noticeable and significant. I couldn't shake the feeling that I had a flat for the first several miles. Not because anything was slow. It was just so damn comfy!
I also don't see sealant as a hassle or mess. Maybe it's just because I deal with it all the time in the shop on MTB and road TL tires, but it's pretty easy to deal with, and the benefits outweigh any potential inconvenience. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I've used the S-Works Turbo Tubeless on Campagnolo 2-Way fit wheels for the last 8000 miles or so. I agree with the other poster that there is a learning curve mounting them, but it's no problem at all once you get the hang of it.

Besides, I only mount tires once every 2500-3000 miles. I add an ounce of Stan's when I install the tires. Stan's has taken care of the few little punctures I've had, so the tires don't come off until I guesstimate that they are worn out.

For me, the grip and feel of the tubeless is superb. There is also a little piece of mind that if they do take a big hit, the bead is almost certainly going to stay attached to the rim.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Ryder321 said:


> Assuming that you continue to be satisfied with your new Turbo Pro tires, what would prompt you to return to road tubeless?


Hi Ryder321, we’ve had some similar comments in another thread elsewhere on Tubeless experience. 

However to be fair I must pull back the curtain with respect to my reasons for temporarily abandoning RTL (road tubeless). I’m a burn survivor from October 21, 2010 with 45% burns including full thickness. Primarily the impacted areas are my back as a donor site as well as the back of my legs as well as back of my hands. As such my grip strength as well as overall willingness to grapple with anything other than standard clincher tubes (like the Spec Turbo Pro) this early season has RTL in a time out for me.

Nevertheless, I’m doing better every day and getting stronger with each ride (initially 15 to 25 mile excursions just to up cadence, get the knees tracking straight to chest including getting my body to stretch into drops). My bike fitter (Specialized studio 3D) has worked wonders helping me further stretch and drape the bike and I’m confident I'll successfully complete the Deer Creek Challenge Century this coming August 21---a milestone I committed to friends and family after my second surgery. So back to RTL…after experiencing the feel and ride of RTL last season borrowing a friends setup I want nothing more than that ride feel again. It really improved my overall riding experience. I do soon expect to be able to manage all aspects of RTL maintenance in spite of my burn sites and will team up the Shimano WH 7900 c24 TL with a replaceable valve core along with Specialized Turbo TL tires to once again enjoy that feeling of coming down the High Road segment of Deer Creek. Of course my wife will have me modulate more aggressively coming down that fun sweeper as she is not going to put up with any new “road rash” or the idiot who tossed thumb tacks out on a curve last year.

With all that said, be it tubes or not, I’m happy to be able to ride again. Heck, I certainly consider myself lucky to be posting with you all on the finer merits of RTL. Ride fast, safe and well :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryder321 (Sep 8, 2009)

DonDenver said:


> I’m a burn survivor from October 21, 2010 with 45% burns including full thickness.


Oh, my. I'm so sorry to hear that.

You're a determined man. 

May your God watch over you and yours.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

I realize that we have gotten off topic, but since we are...

I installed two new S-Works Turbo Tubeless tires on my Campy Two-Way wheels today. Just as last time, I installed both tires with only my hands. In fact, since no tube was involved, it was easier than mounting a regular clincher tire.

The old tires had over 2800 miles on them and were installed last August. Here is the big surprise--the 1oz. of Stans Sealant I injected in August was still good and protecting the tires from flats.

I remain convinced that tubeless tires are the way to go.


----------



## amphibiousdad (Feb 14, 2008)

Okay you guys; can you help me out. These S-works turbo's sound pretty neat. Excuse my ignorance, but can you mount these to clincher rims or has to be a tubular rim? Thanks in advance. Ciao!


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

amphibiousdad said:


> Okay you guys; can you help me out. These S-works turbo's sound pretty neat. Excuse my ignorance, but can you mount these to clincher rims or has to be a tubular rim? Thanks in advance. Ciao!


Though mount on a standard clincher rim with some Stan's (or other brand) or tape that seals the spoke holes in the rim bed. Wheels such as Ksyriums don't need the tape, since they have no internal holes. Then you put in a presta valve, mount the tire, add some sealant, inflate and ride. Pretty easy, really. And very nice ride quality.


----------



## tommyturbo (Jan 24, 2002)

If you are not using tubeless wheels (tubular wheels are not designed for tubeless tires), the Stan's Sealant website is a good resource for doing a conversion of a standard clincher wheel.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the Turbo Pro's, so far so good!! I have had one run in witha 3 corner jack but after seeing the size of it I dont think any tyer would have stood up to it!!

Much better than the old Rubino's, mind you I did get close to 10000 KM's out of them.


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

Im considering getting these. Ive been ridding Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp.


----------



## pw9000 (Apr 22, 2009)

I love the roll and feel of these tires. I noticed an instant upgrade when I put them on toward the end of last season. I currently have 1500 miles on my set and my rear tire will have to be replaced soon. I picked up a shard of metal which produced a deep cut on my second ride after installation, but no flats to date.


----------



## JailGuard (Mar 21, 2011)

Not to beat a dead thread.. but I would like to hear more.. or at least updates.. I am looking at these tires...
Clinchers...
Putting them on Fulcrum 4's
How are they in wet weather? I ride in the mornings and sometimes sprinklers are going.. or some dew on the ground...
I live in Florida mainly dry.. I am currently riding the Stock Roubaix 700/23c/25
Bike is 1 month old just turned 700 miles on these tires but I want straight 23c's
Was looking at these or the Vittoria
Thanks


----------



## shortynolegs (Aug 25, 2009)

JailGuard said:


> Not to beat a dead thread.. but I would like to hear more.. or at least updates.. I am looking at these tires...
> Clinchers...
> Putting them on Fulcrum 4's
> How are they in wet weather? I ride in the mornings and sometimes sprinklers are going.. or some dew on the ground...
> ...


I started this thread, so it's only fitting I add my comments. Overall, these are good race clinchers. They are easy to mount by hands than my Michelin Pro3 and Krylion. The handling characteristics were excellent as I only run these on dry roads. Top speed I achieved going downhill into a turn was 44mph and they felt very confident. In terms of rolling resistance, my Pro3 felt better. This could be placebo effect, but the Michelin ran smoother using the same psi, thus I may perceived that as having better rolling resistant. 

Now the downside. The Turbos are prone to flats and side wall cuts, as much as my Pro3. I had a one deep side wall gash that permanently took out my rear in less than 300 miles. I'm currently running Krylion on the rear and Turbo up front. That combination seems to work well. 

I got my Turbos almost at cost through a friend who works at a Specialized shop, so I was willing to experiment. Remember the Turbo is a race tire. Unless you have pristine roads, I wouldn't bother with these for everyday riding. Performance wise, I would still give the edge to Pro3. Hope this helps!


----------



## Botanique (Mar 18, 2013)

Bump! I'm going to echo the OP's comments. I just took delivery of an S-Works Venge that came with the S-Works Turbo clinchers mounted on Zipp 404's - three flats in three days. I took the Bontrager Race Lite's off my Roubaix and put them on the Venge. These tires are just not cut out for Arizona roads...


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bought and sold a Tarmac but kept the tires, Turbo Pro clinchers. Mounted them up and did some Crits and Road Races. Loved the grip and soft ride but I have never gotten so many rear pinch flats. 11 on those tires until the rear side wall finally cut. 
I weight 148 lbs.. and had them aired to 110 and 120 front and rear. Never got a puncture just pinches flats.
I'm trying to see if I could get them warranty for the hell of it and then just sell the pair.
Back to the Mich. Pro 4 for me.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

shortynolegs said:


> I started this thread, so it's only fitting I add my comments. Overall, these are good race clinchers. They are easy to mount by hands than my Michelin Pro3 and Krylion. The handling characteristics were excellent as I only run these on dry roads. Top speed I achieved going downhill into a turn was 44mph and they felt very confident. In terms of rolling resistance, my Pro3 felt better. This could be placebo effect, but the Michelin ran smoother using the same psi, thus I may perceived that as having better rolling resistant.
> 
> Now the downside. The Turbos are prone to flats and side wall cuts, as much as my Pro3. I had a one deep side wall gash that permanently took out my rear in less than 300 miles. I'm currently running Krylion on the rear and Turbo up front. That combination seems to work well.
> 
> I got my Turbos almost at cost through a friend who works at a Specialized shop, so I was willing to experiment. Remember the Turbo is a race tire. Unless you have pristine roads, I wouldn't bother with these for everyday riding. Performance wise, I would still give the edge to Pro3. Hope this helps!


Well said. Flat resistance is why I don't ride the Turbos or the Pro3's.
Ride safe.


----------



## Petersfield (Dec 6, 2011)

I use them on my Cervelo R5 with Enve 3.4. I had a side wall cut on my third outing (on roughish back road) which necessitated a new tyre. No problems since though (5 months or so) and totally delighted overall


----------

